# SOMO July MNT



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello everyone we will be having our July MNT at the Studio and making some custom lanterns on the cheap and easy 

Parts needed for the lantern :
Canning jar with lid
Mini Solar LED Landscape Light (wal-mart 99 cents)
About two foot of copper wire
Something halloweeny to put INSIDE the jar

Tools: we'll have them but if you can bring something it will help
Drill
3/8 bit
Glue gun
Paints/glitter/anything to decorate it

If your missing a part on the list, not to worry. We will have a few extra of everything. I think you'll want to build more than one.

If you haven't come out to one of our MNT's please give us a shot. We are a group with both novice and experienced home haunters and love to just get together with other like minded people. Hope to see you soon. If you need directions to the Studio or have questions feel free to check out our FB page or our webpage www.somohaunt.com


----------

